# Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Leader



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have heard rumor from an anonymous source that the Florida Gulf Coast (aka West Coast) might see a change in leadership. Rumor has it parties are in talks now to introduce a different Florida Gulf Coast/West Coast:Custom Gheenoe leader. 

Does anyone know about this? :-?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

I was not aware their was a "leader" on this forum. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]  I appears from your post  stating "Custom Gheenoe" you might have posted on the wrong site. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*



> I have heard rumor from an anonymous source that the Florida Gulf Coast (aka West Coast) might see a change in leadership.  Rumor has it parties are in talks now to introduce a different Florida Gulf Coast/West Coast:Custom Gheenoe leader.
> 
> Does anyone know about this?  :-?
> 
> Joe


Couldn't stand it, even though it appears this post was made on the wrong forum. So as an active member and fisherman on this forum reguarding the West Coast, I called Capt. Ron to inquire if he had knowledge of any elections taking place that we were not aware of, or perhaps he may have appointed himself "LEADER" . He told me he was "Leader" only in the pre-owned skiff market, and that his vendors licence would be in place in a few days. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]  Other than that, what the h--l are you talkin about ??? [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

Just a thought.  I might be in reference to the decision to us 80 lb Flourocarbon in lieu of 50 for Tarpon. :-/

Guess we should announce another change since the Tarpon have moved off and I'll be going back to 20 for reds. 

I could be totally wrong and maybe they are refering to the fact that "Section 8" is For Sale and we will be looking for a new "leader ship". :-/ 

Whatever, maybe Joe will reply soon to enlighten us. 

Hell, I leave town for one day only to find a target on my back  ;D when I return and now this. :-/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

you boys on the left coast are a bunch of weird-o's...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*



> you boys on the left coast are a bunch of weird-o's...


Consider the source.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

hey... put down my power ranger under-roos!!! 

;D ;D ;D

sorry to [smiley=no_derail.png]

back on topic now... coffee intake has been completed, brain firing on all cylinders. [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*



> ... brain firing on all cylinders.  [smiley=carcrash.gif]


Proof that your odd. [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]

BTW this was a 









waiting to happen from the first post.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

your right... odd... 3 cylinder yami brain... ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

As Ron so eloquently put it, the exact region title referenced the Custom Gheenoe forum.  I know very few of those guys are on this forum too. :  I apologize for any cause of damage created my my mistake.

Anyways, my post was in reference to someone stepping up the leadership/activity/participation in any events on the West Coast REGARDLESS of who is on what forum.  The idea is/was to increase small flats boat fishing awareness and increase a cohensive culture whereby we all share in the joy of small flats boats and the pursuit there of.  Bottomline, It seems the East Coast all live and fish in harmony while the West Coast is more likened to the Mad Max Thunderdome.  Again, I might me wrong---seem to be wrong seeme to be my theme alot lately.

Now, having recently discovered there might be a completely unrelated power-struggle for who is considered a "leader" I herefroth and forever retract my original question----that was posed "en jest".

Sorry fellars, lick your feathers back in place.  I will go back to-----thinking up other ways to create a whole lot of stir over a whole lot of unimportant nothing.

Hummmm---sensitive are we?  :-/

I am sure the topic will not stop here.  I am not one to bite my tongue, but maybe I should learn soon.  Sorry guys for wasting your time.  I am learning how this works.

Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

Don't mind me Joe... Sometimes posts take a slight left turn from time to time... I just help it on the way. ;D

Don't bite your tongue... it really hurts plus you'll spend the rest of the day falking ike fis. ;D

Cheers


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rumor---Possible change in the Gulf Coast Lead*

No worries Capt Jan. I was feeding the drama we all love. I am/was laughing. I am guilty of a few derails in my past. ;D ;D 

I am thick-skinned and never take the freedom of speech on the forums personal. I enjoy the "jousting and ribbing". Now let's go catch some fish. 

Joe


----------

